# Kenpo Golfers?



## Bob White (May 1, 2013)

With our continuing efforts to raise funds for the Royal Family Kids we are hosting our 1st Annual Golf Tournament http://www.golfingforkids.org/  We are getting tremendous support from our sponsors for annual karate  tournament and this will be a very enjoyable day. I hope to see some of  our kenpo community on June 18th.


----------



## Yondanchris (May 5, 2013)

Kenpo golfer right here! I proudly support Mr. White and his team at this event...as well as getting a round of golf in the process!


----------



## Bob White (Jun 19, 2013)

The tournament was a great success. This was our first year and we raised $10,000 for Royal Family Kids. I am very proud of our school and the new leaders that have developed. Servant Leaders are what we want to have at our school and it's great to see this tradition continue.


----------

